# Start of MkIV vr6 SRI



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*To anyone new, this started as my first vr6 SRI build, but i guess its kind of turned into a stage 2-2 1/2 build of a kinetic mkiv kit*
*pg5 Intercooler Piping getting started*
*pg7 MK3 Version Problems*
*pg8 DYNO, Engine problems *
*pg9 NEW ONE PIECE DESIGN*
Here is my first pics of my SRI, a direct bolt on to the factory plastic lower intake. Nothing much yet, should have some welding done tomorrow on it...but this is the start...

































_Modified by nubVR at 7:55 PM 1-5-2008_

_Modified by nubVR at 4:22 PM 1-27-2008_

_Modified by nubVR at 8:32 PM 4-2-2008_

_Modified by nubVR at 8:32 PM 4-2-2008_

_Modified by nubVR at 7:28 PM 4-5-2008_


_Modified by nubVR at 9:47 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

Try to get ~6,3inch runner out from the head for 7500-8000k readline and ~7,5inch for 7000rpm revline for best over all hp and responce http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

First one ive seen the use MK4 plastic base.
Arnt you worried about the small nr of injectors available that fit mk4 plastic base ?
But its a cool project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI ([email protected])*

Thanks....im not to worried about the injectors yet, im probably only gonna run 44's, so i should be alright....this project is more for the guys that wanna bolt something on, and not have to worry about using a stock manifold to weld too, also gonna make a mk3 version.... i can start making a few after i get em dialed in, and some dyno numbers..... 
This will be on my car a while, until an idea me and a buddy have comes together! New pics will be up sat or sunday..


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI ([email protected])*

Foffa, whats your input on plenum volume...i know ive done some reading and stuff... but this version im working on, is giving me a few problems, gonna be a little less volume then i wanted.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

...I see what you did there


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_Foffa, whats your input on plenum volume...i know ive done some reading and stuff... but this version im working on, is giving me a few problems, gonna be a little less volume then i wanted.

1:1 vs engine litre as minimum seem to work fine.
But my last 2,5 x engine litre works way good.








Seem do be less prone to distubute incorrect first cyl vs last cyl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI ([email protected])*

wow, from what i have read, i was hearing 60-75% of your engine....2.5, thats huge! Bigger, is going to equal a longer/higher torque curve correct? To small and you have no high end torque?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

new pics...not much time to get alot of work done...but heres what it is now...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

Nice work! Thats exactly how I pictured it! I dunno if I'm gonna be able to afford to upgrade my engine any further. Just did alternator/battery, and now I busted 2nd gear-> another tranny rebuild.
BTW Kinetic has a plug and play 42# injector for MkIV - They basically modify the MkIII injector just like they do for the 36# ones. 42# with 4.0FPR should be good all the way to 400WHP.


----------



## dtm_equipped (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (phatvw)*

hey while your at it bring that maf sensor by the werkstatt. im gna need that soon. within the week plus gna need my oil (bung) weldin to my oil pan ..
hit me pimp


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (dtm_equipped)*

it looks like bolting it to the head might present a problem..no?? Its looks nice so far..


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (dtm_equipped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm_equipped* »_hey while your at it bring that maf sensor by the werkstatt. im gna need that soon. within the week plus gna need my oil (bung) weldin to my oil pan ..
hit me pimp

will do man...... should be stopping in next week ill drop it off....pan wont be a problem either....


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_it looks like bolting it to the head might present a problem..no?? Its looks nice so far..

Thanks..... not bolting to the head, bolting to the lower intake mani.... hopefully


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Nice work! Thats exactly how I pictured it! I dunno if I'm gonna be able to afford to upgrade my engine any further. Just did alternator/battery, and now I busted 2nd gear-> another tranny rebuild.
BTW Kinetic has a plug and play 42# injector for MkIV - They basically modify the MkIII injector just like they do for the 36# ones. 42# with 4.0FPR should be good all the way to 400WHP.


Thanks buddy! sorry for the luck on your car.... are you gonna cryo treat those gears while your at it??? just curious.... i wish money was no object! Im gonna run my 36# at about 9 and see what happens for a while, then when i do my head spacer, ill do the 42# upgrade...gonna be a while....tranny first!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice work!
You might wanna try a 5bar USRT OEM style fpr and add a 044 or a walbro inline if your going to use oem stuff to the limit


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_
gonna be a while....tranny first!

Absolutely!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice work!
You might wanna try a 5bar USRT OEM style fpr and add a 044 or a walbro inline if your going to use oem stuff to the limit

thanks dude, all your info will be used the best i can..... new update...my math was way off...im retarted, i guess thats why i just weld stuff....but i filled my first mani up with water...3.0 liters.... i think its gonna work just fine


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_
thanks dude, all your info will be used the best i can..... new update...my math was way off...im retarted, i guess thats why i just weld stuff....but i filled my first mani up with water...3.0 liters.... i think its gonna work just fine









i ran 1:1 plenum for several years.
Works perfect for mid range fast spool turbos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI ([email protected])*

Plenum is on...almost done!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

Wow those welds are money


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (Vdubsolo)*

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

Some nice looking welds there! I really need to learn how to do that properly. Keep the updates coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (magics5rip)*

Thanks man...... IF everyone likes what they see......and i get this one dialed in....ill throw up some dyno #'s as soon as i can...may be a while though..... i might be able to take a few custom orders if anyone is interested


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

Is nice!
I reckon those little holes on the other side are for welding vacuum fittings on there?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (phatvw)*

You know it.....only need 4 but i put 2 extras in, just incase i need to add anything in the future, maybe an intake temp sensor... its gonna be fun with the water/meth setup!


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

damn dude, those welds look FANTASTIC! very impressive workmanship. gl with this. if everything goes well, ill be one of your first customers by the look of the quality involved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

looks real good justin. How hard is it putting the studs back in?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

Studs should be alright, but i may change to a regular style bolt, instead of the allen style...it will make it much easier, ill see how it goes....pullin my bumper off tonight to get started on mounting, ill keep pics coming as progress continues!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_damn dude, those welds look FANTASTIC! very impressive workmanship. gl with this. if everything goes well, ill be one of your first customers by the look of the quality involved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey thanks alot man.... hopefully the numbers will be as good as it looks!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

get it moving. We need to drag race again soon. We got stage 2 dialed, and feels like a 12sec car now.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

LOL soon my friend....should be a better race this time....but i guess talk is cheap! haha I should have it done for PacificWaterland next sat....you can check it out there!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

nice. our cars will be there too. We've made a few changes since youve seen it.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

$hit.....i hate how one small mistake, will screw up a whole project!
















Im about 1 1/2" to far forward.... i guess this is what i get for trying to mock it up on a jig that i made without takin my car apart first!








Ill cut it apart, and make some mods, tomorrow and saturday hopefully! more updates to come!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

On my car i removed the steel lip on you pic that shafe the intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_On my car i removed the steel lip on you pic that shafe the intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks buddy....i might end up doin that just to get it ready for the show.... Couple more mods im gonna do to the mani before i go that route though.... Still trying to make it a bolt on piece, with minor mods! 
New up date...







modified the mani...i came alot closer, now i have to rotate it back a little bit to clear the lip... damn i need a welder in my garage! this sucks, i only get one shot a day, because my welder is at work....so i tack it up, come home and try it...and if it doesnt work, i have to wait till tomorrow to go back to work to make an adjustment







hopefully it will be done by tues or wed!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Got it to fit! Now just a little more welding, and then some sanding, and some paint for thisone..... ill do a total polished job in the future... heres the idea...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Very nice!
Can't wait to see how you do the piping for the intercooler around the battery.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Wow







all i can say


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Very nice!
Can't wait to see how you do the piping for the intercooler around the battery.


water/meth...no intercooler







piping was still a pain, i had to slide my battery all the way over to the driverside.....i dont like it....but i guess its only temperary.... till i figure something else out...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_
water/meth...no intercooler







piping was still a pain, i had to slide my battery all the way over to the driverside.....i dont like it....but i guess its only temperary.... till i figure something else out...

Ok dude at some point we gotta do a heads up race on the track and see if stage1+water/meth/sri is better than plain old stage 2. My bet is that it will be pretty close...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

sounds like a good plan to me! I would think it would be pretty even also.... how many lbs are you running now?
New update....After all the cutting and re-shaping and re-welding, my flange warped a little bit....i figured it was gonna pull down just fine....nope...after about 2 mins of it tightend up, i heard a loud crack! sure enough, lower mani cracked. wouldnt have been a problem if i didnt have to reshape the plenum damnit! I used a butt load of RTV high heat sealant and bolted it all up...let it sit for 24 hours, started it up....and nothing but missfires and a really rough idle...so im assuming its a big leak....
Unless i pull something way outta my a$$ tomorrow, it probably wont be up and running for Pacific Waterland this weekend








IF all else fails...next week i will put a mk3 lower on, and build a new mani for that..... just take a little more time 
Sorry for the bad new fellas......I am tryin to keep my head up, im learning quite a bit each time i try to make one! As for now im gonna have a couple of these...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Man, that looks fantastic! And water/meth on top of the SRI will cool that charge nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_sounds like a good plan to me! I would think it would be pretty even also.... how many lbs are you running now?
New update....After all the cutting and re-shaping and re-welding, my flange warped a little bit....i figured it was gonna pull down just fine....nope...after about 2 mins of it tightend up, i heard a loud crack! sure enough, lower mani cracked. wouldnt have been a problem if i didnt have to reshape the plenum damnit! I used a butt load of RTV high heat sealant and bolted it all up...let it sit for 24 hours, started it up....and nothing but missfires and a really rough idle...so im assuming its a big leak....
Unless i pull something way outta my a$$ tomorrow, it probably wont be up and running for Pacific Waterland this weekend








IF all else fails...next week i will put a mk3 lower on, and build a new mani for that..... just take a little more time 
Sorry for the bad new fellas......I am tryin to keep my head up, im learning quite a bit each time i try to make one! As for now im gonna have a couple of these...
















Oh sucks dude, sorry to hear that. Hope you get your car running again.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

*New up date!*
So i went from this, and almost running...








To this, in about 2 hours:






















Wow time is ticking....I put the MK3 lower mani on the head...everything back on...go to put my injectors in....Didnt fit...way to big.....now i am porting the holes out to make em fit.... In the mean time i took a break and went back to work and came up with this to match the mk3 lower mani...







































4 hours of work....i think it looks better then the first one! As it should....less then 24 hours till the show... Im off to get some work done...maybe an update tonight, depending how far i get!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Good luck man!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

looking good justin. Im stressing right now to with a 5 lug swap. Hope it gets done


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

LOL god i love shows!!! i guess if we didnt have them, i would prograstinate even longer then i already do..... 8:03pm car is back together and running! slight vacum leak...but ill deal with it later. Wow what a day...ill explain more later, but im dead now...car is cleaned and ready for the show! Pics tomorrow! See the locals there!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

OK...new update...no new pics yet...... but some info...Got it up and running for the show. Tried to shut my hood, and i knew it was gonna happen, sure enough....WHAM! hit the hood. Well when i put the lower mk3 mani on, and built the same mani i did for the mk4 lower...it raised up about an inch! But i only had one shot to get it to the show. I made due with only the first latch holding the hood down.
Problem #2 I bought a cheap MBC and hooked it up, On the way to the show, i couldnt figure out why my boost gauge was only reading vacume.....it was interesting, so i only boosted a little bit, because i wasnt sure what it was running at....Sunday night i figured it out...I have a check valve in my vacume line. When i put the new manifold on, it basically reversed the valve so the vacume was sucking it open, and boost was making it shut







No big deal, i turned it around, and went for a test drive....slow increase in boost, and sure enough, it didnt stop at 6psi...it climed to about 12psi before i let off







So i got out, fooled with the boost controler a bit and went the opisite way on the screw.... No change....so then i got pissed and ripped it out and hooked it back up normaly....6psi again and running great! I think the fittings in the controler are so small there closing way to much air off. 
Onto the manifold....first thoughts: Plenum way to big! Seems to lag a bit, but once i hit about 4-4500 in boost, it goes nuts! Pulls like a raped ape on the freeway....just not much down low, i was kind of expecting that, but not that bad. I already have it redesigned for the height issue, wich took some volume out as well.... 
The Devils Own water/meth set up is now hooked up, i just spent about an hour doin all the wiring, took it for a test run...and wow







pulls so damn smooth! i love it.... i got home popped the hood, and could grab hold of the manifold...not hot at all! Looked at my reservor, and it was half empty! then i looked on the ground....i had a puddle...i think the hose came loose off of my pump...but now i have to pull my bumper back off to get to it







guess thats what i get for tryin to make something secret! haha Pics of the set up to come tomorrow


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*

bump for this guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

Alright, pics of the current set up, sorry it took awhile! Im leaving to Chicago in the morning for a week, so it will be a while before i have a new update... the new manifold is cut out and ready to be put together, i just gotta wait till i get back, Next deadline is to have everything back together by the 29th for BBM races at Woodburn!
















Sorry for the wiring mess....its still just kind of thrown together, once the hood didnt shut i knew it all had to come back apart, so i didnt clean it all up like i should have...


_Modified by nubVR at 11:11 AM 9-3-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

How's it running?


----------



## dtm_equipped (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re:*

i like it . better be running more than 6psi...........


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: (dtm_equipped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm_equipped* »_i like it . better be running more than 6psi...........


Not without intercooler, lower compression headgasket spacer, water/methanol, or 100 octane race fuel


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (phatvw)*

was running good.... It all came back apart on saturday...starting the new manifold tomorrow, should be done by saturday, gonna take my time with it! I have some wiring issues with my pump, for some reason when i turn the car on, pump was getting constant power







Ill go back through it, its probably something stupid.... 3 more gauges to wire up also, waiting for a couple little parts from 42dd, should have them in by next sat also... maybe this weekend ill try and give a new update with pics if the mani gets on, couple minor changes, but nothing real crazy.
And it will be running 10psi with meth, after i get it all sorted out


----------



## dtm_equipped (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Re: (nubVR)*

thats sweet.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im sorting out my finances and i should be good for the rest of that turbo setup . you finish that oil pan? im running like crap fowld my plugs, cause 1.8t injectors are too much for the little thing.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dtm_equipped)*

Pan is done, will be down at the shop tomorrow when i get off work!


----------



## dtm_equipped (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Re: (nubVR)*

big thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

Alright, its been a while, been busy as hell....but here it is.....








much better then what i started with....trial and error!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

What size boost piping?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

2"


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_2"

Why so small? why not go 2.5?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Why so small? why not go 2.5?

Is there a measurable advantage for such a short length of pipe? Also 2" is a lot easier to route around the jammed MkIV engine bay.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Why so small? why not go 2.5?

Volume... using 2 1/2" would take longer to get up to boost... Im sure there is a mathmatic calculation that would tell you exactly what size would be best, but i dont really know it







Also, just modified the stock kinetic kit, because thats what it came with, it made it real easy to do...


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

nice manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_
Im sure there is a mathmatic calculation that would tell you exactly what size would be best

You want to size the pipe to control the velocity of the flow. The average velocity of the pipe is going to be the (mass flow rate)/(density x cross section of pipe). Estimate the flow rate based on the power you want to make. Estimate density based on pressure and temperature, and the cross section comes from the pipe diameter. You want to keep the average velocity well below 40 percent of the speed of sound (because the maximum velocity will be significantly higher than the average







). Also, smaller diameter pipes will tend to have a larger pressure drop (because of the higher flow velocity).


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
You want to size the pipe to control the velocity of the flow. The average velocity of the pipe is going to be the (mass flow rate)/(density x cross section of pipe). Estimate the flow rate based on the power you want to make. Estimate density based on pressure and temperature, and the cross section comes from the pipe diameter. You want to keep the average velocity well below 40 percent of the speed of sound (because the maximum velocity will be significantly higher than the average







). Also, smaller diameter pipes will tend to have a larger pressure drop (because of the higher flow velocity).










Amen to that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (MK4futurayellowVR6)*

here is formula
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3429671


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks man, good info there!
So at first thoughts....still lost a little low end torque, wich was expected..... But it goes ape $hit up top!!! I love it







We will see what times i can get today, after my last crappy performance! Updates later


----------



## dtm_equipped (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

hey so did you get it finished?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (dtm_equipped)*

Yeah its finished....Im not happy with it right now......I have some Injector problems, from making them fit into the mk3 lower... So i have a new mk4 lower plastic mani, Im gonna make a new upper, and a custom fuel rail....and hopefully have something to market after that! Runs stronger then **** up top...i love it.... having a methonal pump problem right now, so i cant turn my boost up....gotta get some wiring fixed....


----------



## dtm_equipped (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

i need a fuel rail too.... im so behind on soupn up the ride...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (dtm_equipped)*

Well i will be ordering the stuff in the next couple weeks....we will see what we can come up with...I have it planned out pretty well, should come out real clean


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

new update: Flanges are cut for the mk4 lower mani....i have a new replacement mani in hand... Goin to build most of the manifold tomorrow, and order some fuel rail stock next week....should have something pretty damn close to be able to market in a couple weeks! Im gettin stoked....few minor kinks to work out, and it should be damn sweet!


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

wats the werd bro? hows this comin along? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (Brandon12V)*

Wow, sorry for the delays, ive had it done sinse last week. Got in a fight with the gf, had to move her out..... then I had to go and try to out drink all of autzen stadium, should have been in the hospital from that one.... finally today im not hungover anymore...







Oh well i had a blast....anyways heres the new mani lets hear some feedback and thoughts on it....
PS all the ugly lines will be gone off of the plenum, im gonna polish it all out. Still need to drill the holes for the TB. ill post new pics when i do that.


































































_Modified by nubVR at 3:53 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (phatvw)*

LoL thanks Dan.....should work with OEM fuel rail too! I might have a slight problem with the TB, and my fan.... i really dont wanna go like C2 and put an elbow on it....but we will see....So when i get it up and running, your first on the list buddy!
I have a couple orders pending for aba sri's right now also...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

You gonna start making, and selling these? maybe for a 24v?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

Just be careful when you bolt it to the OEM plastic part so you don't crack it. Maybe bolt it to the busted one from last time to test fit it?
BTW how did you hook up your brake booster hose last time? Did you have to slice off the connector and then run an extension?


_Modified by phatvw at 5:06 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Just be careful when you bolt it to the OEM plastic part so you don't crack it. Maybe bolt it to the busted one from last time to test fit it?
BTW how did you hook up your brake booster hose last time? Did you have to slice off the connector and then run an extension?

_Modified by phatvw at 5:06 PM 10-17-2007_

I have a new gasket idea...should work just fine...that way if it is a lil warped it wont be a big deal... I use the same stuff at work, on my hot air piping for trailers that i build. 
Wich one is the brake booster hose??? I never really checked wich was wich, i just made sure they all went back into it....I usually learn what stuff is after i screw something up


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_You gonna start making, and selling these? maybe for a 24v?

I plan too...if that doesnt pan out, im usually up for any custom work if your patient








24v....demand isnt real hot yet.... I need to see the flange for the lower intake....Im not sure if it is different or not from the 12v...never really looked at it.... 
Let me know if your interested, i dont know many people doing FI on the 24v locally....


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*

teach me to weld sir!







ive actually got something planned for my supercharger id like to discuss with you bro. pm me cause id like to be one of your future customers. mines a little more....complex, but i think you will enjoy the idea and im not sure if ive seen it done yet...







....at least on a 12v.
sorry to hear your having personal problems. just get at when you get a chance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_teach me to weld sir!







ive actually got something planned for my supercharger id like to discuss with you bro. pm me cause id like to be one of your future customers. mines a little more....complex, but i think you will enjoy the idea and im not sure if ive seen it done yet...







....at least on a 12v.
sorry to hear your having personal problems. just get at when you get a chance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I wish someone would do an air-to-water intercooler setup sitting on top of the valve cover with the supercharger off to the side. There is a 24v turbo setup like that from Sleepers and it is sweet!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_

I wish someone would do an air-to-water intercooler setup sitting on top of the valve cover with the supercharger off to the side. There is a 24v turbo setup like that from Sleepers and it is sweet!


You know you just said that, because you know thats what he wants lol. His secrets probably out...
If i decide to go FI down the road, or if i just want an SRI for my 24v then ill talk to you..


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
You know you just said that, because you know thats what he wants lol. His secrets probably out...


I think everyone wants that lol! FMIC is so big and ugly hanging off the front end. But the added weight and complexity of an extra water tank, radiator, and pump... Its always an engineering tradeoff. But AWIC has the biggest K00l factor for sure.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_teach me to weld sir!







ive actually got something planned for my supercharger id like to discuss with you bro. pm me cause id like to be one of your future customers. mines a little more....complex, but i think you will enjoy the idea and im not sure if ive seen it done yet...







....at least on a 12v.
sorry to hear your having personal problems. just get at when you get a chance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lets here it...i love off the wall $hit








I have an idea up my sleeve....after i get the SRI dialed in...im gonna start working on it.... Dan i think i told you about it once....but shhh...i dont wanna get talk about that out...till i get something to show for it...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
But with a supercharger would be nice...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
But with a supercharger would be nice...

Or both turbo and supercharger like VW's TSI


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

That was a good thread...pretty good work..... Id love to do something like that,,,, When your game for that, let me know!


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*

ok well im gonna discuss this further with Nubvr and see if we can get somethin goin but here we go.
some of you may know that USRT has been working on a ITB kit for the vr6. well....its pretty much self-explanitory from here. 
Individual Throttlebotties+Long Runners+mkIV cam profile+supercharger.
I am in the process of paying for Dragonfl!x's old stage III vf kit (since he went turbo) and want to take it a step further. i've already seen the gains a short runner intake will put out but i wanna see wat individual throttlebodies combined with long runners do. the plumbing may be tricky i think there would be enough room to do it over the headers behind the valve cover. 
Even if there are no substantial gains, it would still be original and im sure throttle response will be improved.
Open to ANY suggestions.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

also, im guessing i would have to switch over to drive by cable instead DBW? (this is a mkIV)


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

My guess would be DBC for ITB's...... good luck with that part of it! Sounds fun to fabricate.... IM returned...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

There have been many discussions about gains with ITBs with FI, most people say there will be little gains if any... but i say go for it, if you think about it, any more flow into the engine is a good thing, and it is origonal, and it would probably sound amazing... And im pretty sure you would have to switch to DBC for the ITBs, im currently converting to DBC for my swap...


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

how difficult is the swap? not hard at all i imagine


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

....and i agree, i just dont want to have the same old set-up as everyone else. i want mine to stand out from crowd. it may not be ideal, and it may not be worth the gains but it will look and sounds so bad ass,lol, that itll be worth it.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_how difficult is the swap? not hard at all i imagine

If you are talking to me, i just bought a half swaped car from a friend (all bolted in) and im gonna be wiring it with a friend with SDS standalone engine management... I just havent had time to do any wiring because ive been buisy with work/school, but im going to be starting in the next month. it shouldnt take that long.


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

so will these also work on mk3 vr6 12v golf/jetta's . im interested to see how it would work on a s/c vr6?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

i have yet to mount one to a mk3...all my fitting has been in my mk4....but yeah it should fit with no problems.... Is your SC intercooled? IF not, would probably switch the TB to the curbside...I would have to see your set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_i have yet to mount one to a mk3...all my fitting has been in my mk4....but yeah it should fit with no problems.... Is your SC intercooled? IF not, would probably switch the TB to the curbside...I would have to see your set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I believe the MKIII and MkIV upper manifolds have different bolt patterns so to make a universal fit, you're gonna have to have 12 bolt holes and only use 6 of them?


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Justin, you can always use my mk3 for reference. Im still trying to decide how Im going to do my manifold. Once its all planned, I know who Im going to for the welding.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
I believe the MKIII and MkIV upper manifolds have different bolt patterns so to make a universal fit, you're gonna have to have 12 bolt holes and only use 6 of them?

I guess i kind of left that in the air didnt I.... I ment just In the actual car... I am using different flanges for each one, because of the shape of the runners, Oval in the MK4, and round in the mk3.....
I just wanna make sure it will fit before I tell someone that it does!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_Justin, you can always use my mk3 for reference. Im still trying to decide how Im going to do my manifold. Once its all planned, I know who Im going to for the welding.

Thanks buddy!
Ill have a mk3 done hopefully by this weekend.... Also gonna redo the plenum on my new Mk4, its a little off, im not happy with it.... But each one i do, the welds are getting alot better!


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_i have yet to mount one to a mk3...all my fitting has been in my mk4....but yeah it should fit with no problems.... Is your SC intercooled? IF not, would probably switch the TB to the curbside...I would have to see your set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes i made my own front mount setup. And have made about 15 more for mk3's that are s/ced.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

Well as soon as i get some feed back on the current one im building, Ill be closer to saying they are for sale!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Dyno your car with stock vs. your fabricated one, and maybe you will get more actual buyers, and some proof to it working. Looks AMAZING though, and bump for a PNW dub.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Working on it.....still working out a few little kinks that ive notice with my amazing butt dyno... Winter is almost here....I will be doing alot of different adjustments to get it right!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have a ballpark price range you would sell these @? not trying to make you commit to a price either...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

$500 range right now...depending on options, and how much feed back i can get from people, first few maybe a bit cheaper maybe as "testers"....


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_$500 range right now...depending on options, and how much feed back i can get from people, first few maybe a bit cheaper maybe as "testers"....

Mmmm, $500 is good, and especially if you sold 24v manis that cheap...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

24v, is really not gonna be much different....except the flange.... Im plannin on doin a turbo build on my brothers, next summer... SRI, 3" DP and exhaust, and IC piping...So the 24v may have to wait till then, unless i get some help with a manifold to use, and someone with patients for some test fitting...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_So the 24v may have to wait till then, unless i get some help with a manifold to use, and someone with patients for some test fitting...

Hmmm, maybe if i get my piece running before then, you will have a lab rat.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

That would be sweet...what part of portland are you in?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_That would be sweet...what part of portland are you in?

Inner SE portland, around 20th and stark...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

new pics of a finished mani for the mk3 lower....


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Wow. Nice welding. Nice polishing too! How long did that one take from start to finish?


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

im sent


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Thanks..... About 7-8 hrs into that one, i had some re-work, i built the first plenum, and it was about 1/2" off...was hitting the fpr.... ive been making templates everytime i do one, but i just cant seem to get them exactly the same!







Pisses me off.... 
hopefully gonna have the mk4 version up and running this week! pics when its mounted!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## flatsix02 (Aug 23, 2004)

Did you taper the chamber, like smaller on the passanger side, then growing bigger to the throttle body side.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (flatsix02)*

yeah, i didnt intend too at first, but clearance issues made me... i like the look of it now better also... not sure power wise wich is better though...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_new pics of a finished mani for the mk3 lower....

























copy cat








This is the best runner lenght MK4 intake on the market http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For MK3 the compensation is now removed


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
copy cat








This is the best runner lenght MK4 intake on the market http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For MK3 the compensation is now removed










All he needs is to run MkIV cams and he's good to go


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
All he needs is to run MkIV cams and he's good to go










Yes , I think NUB´s design is propably the best MK4 and MK3 intake combined with ´MK4 cams or DRC MK4 stage II cams for mk3 .
Its propably the only one with correct runner lenght thats being produced in more the just a one off piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

NubVR,
You know how the upper -> lower intake bolt pattern is different between MkIII and MkIV? IS it possible for you to make a flange that would bolt to either? Then you can use the same exact upper manifold to mate to MkIII and MkIV. I think the runners on the two different lower sections are very similar in size and shape - if its off by a couple mm, you could split the difference. Just an idea to help out your efforts.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes , I think NUB´s design is propably the best MK4 and MK3 intake combined with ´MK4 cams or DRC MK4 stage II cams for mk3 .
Its propably the only one with correct runner lenght thats being produced in more the just a one off piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Thanks man, that means alot, coming from a guy that has done a ton of work on his own! I believe my runner lenth was about 7-3/8" to the base of the plenum.... Power wise, it starts fallin off around 7200-7300, just from what my a$$ tells me







This next set up i do and get running good, i will get a dyno test, at 6psi, to compare it to a regular kinetic stage1 set up...
Thanks for your imput http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_NubVR,
You know how the upper -> lower intake bolt pattern is different between MkIII and MkIV? IS it possible for you to make a flange that would bolt to either? Then you can use the same exact upper manifold to mate to MkIII and MkIV. I think the runners on the two different lower sections are very similar in size and shape - if its off by a couple mm, you could split the difference. Just an idea to help out your efforts.

Eghh just by the looks, I would say no.... I will bring a blank mk4 flange home tomorrow and set it on the mk3 and show you... Also the runners, on the mk4 are oval, im pretty sure the flow volume is significantly more then the mk3, even though it ends up going to the same head. Ill try to get some pics up like i said to explain what im tryin to say.... 
On another note...if it is possible, i will deffinatly try and make it work, that would be great!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Lmk when you fab up a 24v one. I hope the mani will fit in a MK2 though... ill make it fit.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

as soon as i can make a flange, i can get started..... do you have an upper or lower mani i can borrow?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

When i bolt the 24v into my MK2, i will probably be able to remove the mani for testing. Now its in a MK3 on the street, so i dont want it off the motor on the street, but i will be working on the MK2 in a garage so it will be easier.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

what kind of time frame you lookin at?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmmm, hopefully a month at the longest.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

you do realize that there is no upper/lower intake on a 24v, it is one piece from the tbody to the head.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

if you are talking to me, yes i do realize that...


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (nubVR)*

no, referring to the OP

_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_as soon as i can make a flange, i can get started..... do you have an upper or lower mani i can borrow?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

no i didnt, never really taken one apart... or looked at it much, but thanks







I guess ill just make a real SRI not a bolt on...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_
Eghh just by the looks, I would say no.... I will bring a blank mk4 flange home tomorrow and set it on the mk3 and show you... Also the runners, on the mk4 are oval, im pretty sure the flow volume is significantly more then the mk3, even though it ends up going to the same head. Ill try to get some pics up like i said to explain what im tryin to say.... 
On another note...if it is possible, i will deffinatly try and make it work, that would be great! 

OK I got your email with the template. Here it is for everyone to see. A shared flange for MkIII and MkIV upper sections is definitely a no go:


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

pic not working...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

sweet, thanks for posting that! Actually its not so sweet, now that everyone can see it wont work...but it was a damn good idea!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

New update. sorry its taken so long to get this thing goin, been doin alot of $hit around the house.... But i did by a new sander so i can surface the flanges







Screw payin someone to do it! Also going to mount my TB at 45 degrees, gonna be much better fit, Im goin to design my own multi position flange, should make it that much better! pretty stoked now!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_New update. sorry its taken so long to get this thing goin, been doin alot of $hit around the house.... But i did by a new sander so i can surface the flanges







Screw payin someone to do it! Also going to mount my TB at 45 degrees, gonna be much better fit, Im goin to design my own multi position flange, should make it that much better! pretty stoked now! 


Excellent. See if you can do it so that it will fit around the coolant hoses that sit up there next to the radiator fans:








Also think about how intercooler piping will route for folks that have the ignition coil mods: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3057180
Also consider OEM battery vs Braille battery.
You might want to market a whole kit catered to Kinetic stage 2 folks that already have the intercooler, but want to bump the boost without busting the OEM plastic manifold... So include manifold and a welded pipe that would mate to the Kinetic silicone adapter under the headlight. Folks can re-use the Kinetic silicone adapter for the throttle body.


_Modified by phatvw at 6:51 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Dan, can you shoot a pic from behind the headlight where your IC pipe comes up... I Know exactly what your thinkin, ive thought the same exact thing... I know when i switch my coils one of these days, ill have to do an intercooler up grade too, there isnt enough room between the coils and the battery like i have now. Lots of learning to come though... Ill have a some pics up later tonight of the new flange, its just a proto, not cnc cut yet, but its gonna work!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

OK check out album 12v VR6 manifold:
http://phatvw.spaces.live.com/photos/
Full res:
http://cuzwcw.blu.livefilestor...6PImg
http://cuzwcw.blu.livefilestor...jCAZQ
http://cuzwcw.blu.livefilestor...fsEEA
http://cuzwcw.blu.livefilestor...9NCxA
http://cuzwcw.blu.livefilestor...WYE4g
http://cuzwcw.blu.livefilestor...hnL1A
What I envision is the pipe going between the battery and air filter, then snake
around the coilpack/coolant hoses then to the manifold. See the picture where I
snake a dremmel extension tool around the bay.
The air filter will have to be angled away from the battery with a 45° 4"->3" reducer
instead of the straight 4"->3" reducer that ships with the kinetic kit. I think this can
all be done with 2.5" piping.



_Modified by phatvw at 2:09 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Thanks buddy.... I hate how tight it is in there... ill put my brain to work, and let you here my ideas, after i get under my hood


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

*NEW PICS*
Heres a look at what i came up with...


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

i have a question about after the TB is the Maf. I think i may just custom make my set up with the filter,maf to the TB. plus my eng bay is a little different cause its a MK3 VR6 with my own fmic set up,but ill change the piping no problem.they look great! nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BIG DUB at 7:10 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

Isnt your system set up... filter-MAF-Charger-TB?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Dude - beautiful! I bet that that top point of the 8-sided star just pokes up into the hood sound insulation...
I really like it!

So right after the TB, you could do do:
- 90° 2.75->2.5" silicone elbow (I believe OEM TB is 70mm - pretty close to 2.75"
- welded pipe starting with a ~10" section running between the battery & coilpak - would be angled down towards the transmission
- 90° bend around battery - weld #1
- another straight section behind battery - weld #2
- 45° bend angled down below headlight - weld #3
- straight section towards headlight - weld #4
- straight into existing silicone coupler

So 4 welds and one silicone coupler - or for easier fitment, 2 couplers and 2 pipes with 2 or 3 welds each.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Thanks... Well after lookin at my set up, right now i have about 2.5" between my battery and my head light, so Im thinkin, just make an adaptor to offset the battery back about an inch, and then its just a straight shot over the coolant hose right to your pipe. I think if you have an MSD coil set up, your not gonna be able to fit a pipe between your battery and the coils... Your battery also looks a little bigger then mine...ill take some pics in the morning and show you how much room i have...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

well dan, you just made me get a hair in my a$$.... Intercooler ordered, will be here next week







Ill see if i can get some piping together in the next couple weeks...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_well dan, you just made me get a hair in my a$$.... Intercooler ordered, will be here next week







Ill see if i can get some piping together in the next couple weeks...
'

Ok better idea for the piping.
Couple assumptions:
- full size OEM battery
- battery in OEM location
- battery box removed - battery just sits in the tray
- OEM distribution block zip-tied between battery& coilpack

In this config, there is actually plenty of room to run the intercooler pipe OVER the OEM battery. There is actually just under 3.5" clearance. The reason it looks like less clearance is because of the OEM hood sound insulation piece. With a pipe this big, the hood insulation would be compressed a little bit, but that is OK.
I think this is a better strategy than going between battery & headlight or going between battery & air-filter. As long as folks are willing to run without the battery box, it will be a universal fit.

Potential issues:
- TB would have to be angled towards the rear of the car somewhat so that the pipe can route around the OEM upper radiator hose
- SAI tubing would need to be relocated - there are clips on top of the coil-pack which come off I think
- non-conductive shield required for +ve connector on battery - the pipe would run pretty close to the battery terminal so need insulating shield to pass tech at the track.


_Modified by phatvw at 5:43 PM 12-9-2007_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (phatvw)*









That is awesome^^^, great work ive never seen that done before.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

The new one is going to be sweet, i have it all drawn up now, will be cut out this week. I think my next mani will be an mk4 design with the new flange...pics when its done, then it will be on display at The Werkstatt untill its sold.


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Damn, you're out of control.







Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (dinamik2.0)*

lol, thanks! 
Not really SRI topic, but heres the new intercooler...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

No trimming of the bumper or bumper cover? Awesome. I gotta get one of those R32 bumpers at some point...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

LOL yeah there was trimming, lots of it! i just tried to make it as clean as possible....So i trimmed the bumper..about 1 1/2" are up inside of it. 8" tall would be perfect...i pushed it and got a 9"x28"x2.75", i had to trip the plastic around the radiator....but it looks good now!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Alright, for anyone that is still following this.... got half of my piping done finally...well tacked up anyways....


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Very nice, still following it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . What route is the other side of the IC piping going (from compressor housing) ? Under the motor, or above? I cant see in the pics.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Very nice! Exactly as you described. Looks like you have the same huge Les Schwab battery that I do. Did you make a custom battery bracket to push it back a bit or did it all fit in the OEM spot? I doubt those pipes would fit around my OEM HID headlights - but maybe if I re-located the ballast thingy...


_Modified by phatvw at 1:06 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

awesoem work bro... was gonna suggest this for a battery option to give you a little more room







, but it looks like u got it squared away just fine








http://gotbatteries.com/items....105S1
Dimensions : 7.15" L x 3.01" W x 6.61" H



_Modified by IN-FLT at 5:58 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

^^^ Dont see any pic, just a red x...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Very nice, still following it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . What route is the other side of the IC piping going (from compressor housing) ? Under the motor, or above? I cant see in the pics.

Its gonna go under...there isnt really any other option... I did clock my turbo down underneath, to keep it a stealth look...but i was having issues with axle clearance....i really didnt wanna take a chance with that, so im flipping it back upright...Gonna use my kinetic 2.5" downpipe, and do a couple cuts on it...should be pretty sweet! hopefully pics tonight!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Very nice! Exactly as you described. Looks like you have the same huge Les Schwab battery that I do. Did you make a custom battery bracket to push it back a bit or did it all fit in the OEM spot? I doubt those pipes would fit around my OEM HID headlights - but maybe if I re-located the ballast thingy...

_Modified by phatvw at 1:06 AM 1-6-2008_

Yeah, that battery sucks! What i did was took the battery tray out... Cut the back part that rose up for the mouting points of the stock box...that gave me another 3/4" to slide the battery back, then slid the battery over to the block a bit....gonna modify the hold down bracket just a bit to make it work.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_awesoem work bro... was gonna suggest this for a battery option to give you a little more room







, but it looks like u got it squared away just fine








http://gotbatteries.com/items....105S1
Dimensions : 7.15" L x 3.01" W x 6.61" H
Dang that thing is tiny! not a bad price either...thanks for throwin that out there...

_Modified by IN-FLT at 5:58 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_awesoem work bro... was gonna suggest this for a battery option to give you a little more room







, but it looks like u got it squared away just fine








http://gotbatteries.com/items....105S1
Dimensions : 7.15" L x 3.01" W x 6.61" H

Another battery option is the Deka etx14, which is a re-badged braile battery. click here for specs on the deka ext14


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_
Yeah, that battery sucks! What i did was took the battery tray out... Cut the back part that rose up for the mouting points of the stock box...that gave me another 3/4" to slide the battery back, then slid the battery over to the block a bit....gonna modify the hold down bracket just a bit to make it work.

How are you gonna do the diverter valve? Gonna route a long 1.5" rubber heater hose next to the coilpack?

Re braille/Deka: Those are great for track-only cars, but not the most reliable for street cars in winter. They just don't last as long as the old technology batteries. I had both the 11 pound and 15 pound units and end up selling em and going back to the OEM battery. I think a battery relocation to the trunk would be a good option.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_I think a battery relocation to the trunk would be a good option.

i am going to give my dynabatt a try ..but i get any shenanigans... and its to the trunk for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*



phatvw said:


> How are you gonna do the diverter valve? Gonna route a long 1.5" rubber heater hose next to the coilpack?QUOTE]
> Actually, think im gonna rotate the DV 180 to face the compresor....and come out from the top of my bend... I thought about it a while, and did some reading.... To many debates on that subject, so im just goin with my own thoughts...... It was in a great placement with the stage1 set up..... exactly half way between compressor and TB.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Hot side piping:








































And the manifold mounted:


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*









NUB FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

very nice work nub. How long have you been welding for? I'd love to pick up tig welding in my spare time.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

About 7 years....doin good tig work for about 3-4 years.....I dont get to weld as much now as i used too, but i try too as much as I can... And to get a feel for how much Ive layed down, MIG welding, I counted just over 10,000 ocilations in one day...i was doin that for about 2 years straight... Now lets see how bad i screw up this IC piping...Im not real good with SS, most everything i weld is aluminum.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Nub, watch the hotside piping going next to the wheel. You really have to test it to make sure your tire doesn't rub. Mine did and it pushed the plastic shield by the crank pulley in and wore a hole through it. I'm sure you;ll test the hell out of this thing. I think the 1.8t OEM pipes have a "pancaked" pipe section in that area for additional clearance - kills flow, but no problems with rubbing.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Yeah, its really pushing it right now....Im gonna drop it down on the ground tonight and see whats up with it.... I dont want to cut into the sheild at all...but if i have too i guess its better then it doin so on its own... No pancake pipe damnit!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

I'd try to leave the shield in there - it'll give you a warning that the pipe is getting too close to the pulley (burnt plastic smell and rubbing sound.) If the pipe touches the crank pulley while driving that could be bad news... 


_Modified by phatvw at 5:08 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

yes very true! thanks..... Set it down on the ground, almost 1/2" between tire and pipe....i know it will get much closer while driving though! ill go on a few test runs when it gets back to running... Pipes gettin welded tomorrow!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (nubVR)*

That's really awesome - and the weld quality made me shiver a bit








but for your charge pipe, why not just get the ebay alum universal piping kit and weld what you know best?
I like what you've done with your whole kit, but in terms of minimal pipe bends, why not have your compressor side face down and use a 45deg bend instead of a full 180?
aside from my questions, it looks hella pimp!
on a slightly different note, I noticed you are offsetting the TB, were the clearances too tight or were you upgrading to a larger TB?
oh yeah, and trunk batteries are the wave of the future







and you can still hide the battery AND keep you spare!


_Modified by dragonfli_x at 12:08 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

LOL thanks man. ... well to answer your questions... SS piping transfers the heat better, same reason exhausts are made from stainless not, aluminum... I could have used it, but its pretty much the cheap way out, i figure if im doin the work, might as well buy the right material.
And original plan was to clock the turbo 180.... But with the 3" dp, and the hotside being on the passengerside...It was was to tight with the axle, and DP, i didnt wanna push the issue...
And yeah the TB is tilted for clearance issues... the last set up i flipped the TB over...and it was rubbing on the fan, and if it was rightside up, hood clearance was too tight. Just gives a bit of flexability for different set ups...
As for the batteries, yeah trunk would be ideal... But i like my room back there, and for the track, i dont want to worry about a battery switch. And i also have a 12" sub in the tire well... 
Hope that lets you know my reasons.... Thanks for the props!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Alright.... Up and running....







thats about all i got! haha still runnin 6psi, will screw with it next week and see what it does at 10 for a while... Gotta mess with my bumper, not fitting right, im not happy with it... pics up tomorrow.... Had way to many beers playing tigerwoods golf last night


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Sorry for not having pics up, i cant find the damn cable to transfer them over







Diverter valve is fluttering....not all the time, about half the time though, no good, getting a new one this weekend... Having problems with my MBC, i need to get a vacume line block, then i can get it set up the way i want, i have to many tees now, i dont like it...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Sent IM regarding DV and boost controller...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Replied, Thanks


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Ok, its been awhile, finally found my camera cord.









heres what its at now, lets hear your thoughts..
























I got bored while the front end was apart..decided to do this...



















































_Modified by nubVR at 10:02 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Also...for those wondering what i do... snapped a few pics of work ive been doin this week...
Truck is goin to a show in Las Vegas in a couple weeks








Trailer for the show..
















Piping i welded up today for the trailer... 40 4" welds, just under 4 hours to do...
























And another trailer from last week


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

I am completely jealous of your welding skills. Very nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

Thanks man


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

oh....car projects on hold a bit.... should have this in my garage in the next few weeks... gonna make projects alot easier!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Very nice. You will surely have some buyers after you get a home welder going...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

pimp schit right there....
so when you comin to teach me a thing or three 'bout alum welding?


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

dude, its been a while since ive checked on this thread... you've really come a long way since the last few prototypes i saw! very impressed man. keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
car looks great btw
-Brandon


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_dude, its been a while since ive checked on this thread... you've really come a long way since the last few prototypes i saw! very impressed man. keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
car looks great btw
-Brandon

Right on, thanks man.... check back nest week, i got a new lil suprise that ive been messin with


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_pimp schit right there....
so when you comin to teach me a thing or three 'bout alum welding?


Ive been busy as all hell man.... sorry i havnt been able to get that way... I will try and work something soon....if not, when i get my set up runnin, if you work outta the couve, you can swing in and i can teach you over here! I still gotta get down, just to run your machine though and see how it is, not to mention check your car out...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

hell... i was just dinkin around the shop the whole week, too. up off columbia way.... oh well. mine is plenty portable, if you have 220 with straight plugs, none angled like a dryer plug... 60 amp. was gonna bring it to the shop and run it for awhile, but no correct outlet there.... oh well.
yeah, my car is in pieces right now, too.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Damn, nice welds man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Hey do you think that sometime down the road you could do a couple welds for me? I need a custom downpipe (from the collectors to the cat/ downpipe flange) becasue the OEM one from the 24v doesnt fit. I dont need anything fancy, probably just like 2 or 3 welds ya know something cheap







, i can probably tack it up on the car and bring it to you in the couve to weld up.
Oh and that teaser about your "lil surprise" isnt very nice, were gonna need some pics before there is a riot


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Yeah that wont be a problem, ill let everyone know when the welder gets here...still gotta save a few bucks...damn bills keep comin in and slowin me down!








AWW dont get to excited.... LIL hint, its gonna clean up the spark plug wires


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

a little teaser....
















on another note, welder is finnally gettin ordered tomorrow night


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

the work looks great


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

you got skillz son







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Thanks fellas..... So here is todays news.... Woke up thismorning to go to work, Damn truck was gone! Someone stole the damn thing! 87 toyota pickup..wtf?














Yeah easy to steal, but i live in a decent neighbor hood, wtf! Anyways....got home, ordered the welder 5mins ago....should be here next week


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Bulls**t http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . Damn meth heads. Congrats on the welder though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_ 87 toyota pickup..wtf? 

Who the hell steals an 87 toyota pickup? Sucks dude. At least the welder was ordered! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Bulls**t http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . Damn meth heads. Congrats on the welder though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats part of the suck livin in the 'Couve/Vantucky.....
and sweet on the welder.... i still gotta learn the aluminum


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I thought this thread was going to be a simple SRI build... this turned out to be some pretty cool ****!
I'll be starting my own custom MK4 8v SRI build this week, so I thought I'd look around.
Thanks for the info and pioneering!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_I thought this thread was going to be a simple SRI build... this turned out to be some pretty cool ****!
I'll be starting my own custom MK4 8v SRI build this week, so I thought I'd look around.
Thanks for the info and pioneering!

8v should be a piece of cake compared to Nub's 12v


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Welder is here..... picked up my bottles today.... just need to get a breaker and finish up my wiring, will be ready to go!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_I thought this thread was going to be a simple SRI build... this turned out to be some pretty cool ****!
I'll be starting my own custom MK4 8v SRI build this week, so I thought I'd look around.
Thanks for the info and pioneering!

Thanks man... search my name, ive done an 8v for a mk4 also...its floating out there somewhere... it was actually my first manifold build.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

BTW Without using the actual stock flange how do you go about finding someone to create the flange for these types of projects?
I figure it needs to be drawn up on CG first?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

I draw all my own up, and have them cut with a cnc plasma at my work...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*

A little off topic, but ive always liked the VW motorsport shifters. Since you have acess to a CNC machine, and mad welding skills you should build one of these for your VRT that would be awesome to see.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1800921


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Totaly would do it...but better suited for a racecar, not my somewhat nice car.... when i gut the interior one day and turn it into a track car i will.... or it would be in my project race car, when ever time allows for that. Thanks for the idea








On another note 60amp breaker just went in... I have a small wiring issue now, should be fixed in a couple hours, and i will be up and running! 
Also finishing up some little changes on the flanges... should have a pile of 10 mk3, and 10 mk4 here in a couple weeks


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_should have a pile of 10 mk3, and 10 mk4 here in a couple weeks









WOOT WOOT, awesome nub!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Its Alive!!!!!!!!!








heres the machine...
























And the first 2 welds... not the best, but not to bad for first time plugging it in!
































Weld pics, suck..sorry


_Modified by nubVR at 5:45 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Sweet dude! Did you have to run a separate power cable for that? Like 220v 30AMP dryer line? Or does it run on a regular 110v 15amp line?
Oh and do you have to tune it to get the gas rate just right or does it come pre- calibrated and stuff?

I'd like to re-learn how to weld and get one of these eventually - its been 11 years


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Sweet dude! Did you have to run a separate power cable for that? Like 220v 30AMP dryer line? Or does it run on a regular 110v 15amp line?


no, you have to put in a new, 60 AMP 220V ciruit in for it. nothing like a dryer plug.
sweet, now i should come up there and learn. mines portable, i could bring it with


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

I had to make a jumper with a dryer cable, to a 3wire box.... also put a 60amp breaker in my box, pulled the 30amp out... probably wont be leaving my dryer on when i leave anymore! Gas... not pre set... i had to buy my bottles, dial it in, really not that big of a deal. 15cfh for the tig...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Open door buddy, i was about to send you a message! Yours should plug right into my jumper cable.... IM usually home by 4, not sure what time your off of work....


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

teaser... 24 runners sitting on my table, cut to length... Still tweaking flanges... hopefully a stack of mk3 and mk4 will be cut soon!


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Nubs, you're a rockstar! I'm going to have to trade you some work for that magical welding of yours. MKV SRI...Hmmmm..


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*

You know it... source me up an itake manifold that way i can copy the flange or let me know when you can take yours off and we can make us a stencil!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

hit me up if you want a 20v flange for a pattern, gotta few lyin around















oh: i have gaskets extra.... that is the stencil


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

i just got an an AWW of ebay for 4.99







wich head is the big port? AWP? Thanks for the offer!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

AEB..... large port....


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Got one of those layin around?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

i think i just may








i even may be able to swing it by on monday.... lemme dub-check it out...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

sweet... i can have the welder ready to go also if you want


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (nubVR)*

hey nub hows it been going. i saw they locked out your coming soon thread. so keep us posted on this one. i'm still definetly interested in picking one of your mk4 mani's up over the summer. 
bump for some sweet skills


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Yetti 1.8t)*

hey thanks alot man. I have some fine tunning to do on the mk3 version, and then im gonna get back on the mk4.... Ill post pics of the progress when it comes, Im waiting for some goodies to come in first!


----------



## ARMYVDUBVR6 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

HOly $hit! im speechless! im so glad you are local so i can check your work out! for sure if you sell them mkiv intake mani im so the first one to buy your product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif see yah around when i return from iraq 62 days n a wake up


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (ARMYVDUBVR6)*

LOL thanks alot! So your stationed at Ft Lewis im assuming?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Start of MkIV vr6 SRI (nubVR)*

Pics, later tonight after the GTG if i make it home







Made a little bit of progress tonight. Now its time for


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_I had to make a jumper with a dryer cable, to a 3wire box.... also put a 60amp breaker in my box, pulled the 30amp out... probably wont be leaving my dryer on when i leave anymore! Gas... not pre set... i had to buy my bottles, dial it in, really not that big of a deal. 15cfh for the tig...

You switched the 30ampere breaker out for a 60ampere on the dryer wiring? You need to do all new wiring from the panel to the welder with #6 AWG wire min. A 60 ampere breaker on a wire only meant to carry 30 is bad news.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

Yeah i know... it was a temporary solution, It will get a new outlet right from my breaker real soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Why cant i ever just leave my crap alone
























MIG or TIG you tell me







camara wont take weld pics very well, sorry








Flange is a little off, but heres whats on the table now


















_Modified by nubVR at 2:54 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

MIGing aluminum eh! Nice







Only reason i guess that is cuz the bead looks "pushed"


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

MK3 manifold in the works








How is it going Justin?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_MIGing aluminum eh! Nice







Only reason i guess that is cuz the bead looks "pushed"

Good call! Im pretty please with it, doesnt weld as hot as i want, wich i knew it wouldnt, but im pleased for the money i spent


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

Not bad elie.... just working on gettin a better flange, its almost perfect now.... parts arrived today, to make some more progress









Email sent 


_Modified by nubVR at 8:05 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_
Good call! Im pretty please with it, doesnt weld as hot as i want, wich i knew it wouldnt, but im pleased for the money i spent








Thanks! I used to weld in a shipyard so i learned a thing or two







I just need to get a TIG one day


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

well.... heres the news.. mk3 version wont work with stock fuel rail. Sorry for the false hopes! 







heres the pics


















_Modified by nubVR at 8:11 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Could do aftermarket fuel rail with plug'n'play fitment for OEM-style injectors?
That would probably add about $60 parts cost for the rail and adapters and another 2 hours in machining?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

LOL, its already on the way


----------



## ARMYVDUBVR6 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

damn Justin! you gotta teach me how to Tig n Weld! army doesnt send us to classes


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (ARMYVDUBVR6)*

LOL i can teach, but to get good, it takes practice. I couldnt tell you how many hours ive welded for, or how many lbs of rod of layed down, rough guess ive spent well over 1000 hours just TIGing and probably double that MIGing!


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (nubVR)*

is the mk4 version going to work with the stock fuel rail.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Yetti 1.8t)*

mk4 does work with stock fuel rail and fpr..... only problem im comin across is finding 42lb injectors that fit the stock lower... i need to give usrt a call.. just havnt gotten that far yet


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_mk4 does work with stock fuel rail and fpr..... only problem im comin across is finding 42lb injectors that fit the stock lower... i need to give usrt a call.. just havnt gotten that far yet









[email protected] Motorsports has the 42# MKIV-compatible injectors you want. I think he modifies the MkIII injector and uses a different o-ring or something.
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


_Modified by phatvw at 4:42 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Thanks dan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your the man!


----------



## ARMYVDUBVR6 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_mk4 does work with stock fuel rail and fpr..... only problem im comin across is finding 42lb injectors that fit the stock lower... i need to give usrt a call.. just havnt gotten that far yet








or you can talk to Clay on AIM= Rippinralf who is the online salesmen for KineticMotorsport







im also in the works to get a t3/t4gt40 turbo plus the stage 3 kit


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (ARMYVDUBVR6)*

OK, went to dyno day today..... Not to bad i dont believe for still runnin 6psi... the graph says 7... but my gauge never goes above 6 and its still stock spring in there.....
250whp 253ftlb tq... lets here the thoughts


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

What exhaust do you have?
Hmm can't tell if the SRI is helping the top end much. At 5-6PSI my torque curve looked pretty similar with the OEM manifold, but I have a custom 3" exhaust. If you have stock exhaust with CAT, I'd say you have some pretty healthy numbers though. I'd do a run with VAG-COM and see what the ignition timing is - maybe set a couple degrees advance with lemmiwinks to get a little more. And definitely crank up the boost with my dual-stage design. I think any gains via the improved intake will be more evident at higher boost. But at least you know your intake isn't gonna explode at high boost




















_Modified by phatvw at 11:29 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

what turbo is this ?
6psi might be way out of efficiency.
Most turbo do not even get a phat compressore map area until 15-20psi


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

3" with a highflow cat.... Im thinkin i need to make the plenum bigger....shouldnt fall off as much then. But i also have to do some pulls at 10psi like your sayin, and compare then








Foffa: its the t3/t4 that came with the kinetic kit...


_Modified by nubVR at 10:32 AM 4-6-2008_


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Was that on the 2.5" downpipe that came with the kit to a 3" exhaust?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (01VRSIXER)*

nope, 3" turbo back


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

What are you running for a downpipe? Can't seem to find one for the MKIV that exits passenger side.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (01VRSIXER)*

I made it all...... i try to make everything i can.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Leave everything like it is, just crank the boost a litle @ you going to see what a short runner do. They don't make more power at low boost


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*

Yeah i totally plan on doing, a 10psi run here in a while to see what it does!


----------



## ARMYVDUBVR6 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Justin dude im so jealous of your work specially since im over here in iraq!







so damn when can i buy them SRI or a custom three inch dp







alright bro nice number on the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hardcore racer* »_Leave everything like it is, just crank the boost a litle @ you going to see what a short runner do. They don't make more power at low boost

It will make similar power curve at 10psi as at 25psi as long as you dont max out the turbo.
I showed this on my 620HP dyno.
If you compare the graphs its dead on until i max out the turbo.
Something is wrong with either his calc pulse tune OR his ecu tune.
His turbo shall not be maxed out at this low boost.
Please post compressor map of this unit so that we can see if its acctually hittig choke due to large turbo and low boost


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Something is wrong with either his calc pulse tune OR his ecu tune.
His turbo shall not be maxed out at this low boost.
Please post compressor map of this unit so that we can see if its acctually hittig choke due to large turbo and low boost

Your way beyond my capacity man.....lol or im just real damn slow!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Alright, got the fuel rail stock in yesterday, started messin around..... and now im out to buy a new drill press this weekend....the old one just isnt gonna cut it! So maybe a little more news this weekend on the rail


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Nub
is it possible to show the compressor map of you specific unit ?
Does kinetic have this turbo custom made or is it of the shelf garrett unit ??


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Kinetic's turbo is a t4 60 trim on the compressor side. I remember I read it somewhere in the long Kinetic thread.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Heres what the charger specs, from there sight.... its no garret. I havnt found any maps yet....
T3/T4E 60Trim - 595 shipped
Turbocharger Specs:
Compressor Wheel: 60 Trim (Inducer 58.2mm/Exducer 74.9mm)
Compressor Flow: 53lbs/min
Compressor housing: 60A/R
Turbine Housing: (48ar, 63ar, 82ar)
Turbine Flange Configuration: (4bolt, 5bolt)
Turbine Wheel: Stage 3
Center Section: Oil Cooled Journal Bearing with 360 degree thrust bearing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

53LB = 
500Hp on low octane /energy pump fuel
530 on high energy high octane pump fuel like V-power
560Hp on race gas high octane high energy

This turbo is huge with 53Lb its even larger then mina and i made 620Hp on E85

So now we know it can breathe 
What exhaust housing is used ?
Turbine Housing: (48ar, 63ar, 82ar)


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

I think the power curve is looking like that because of the relatively small T3 turbine wheel combined with the smaller T3 turbine housing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_I think the power curve is looking like that because of the relatively small T3 turbine wheel combined with the smaller T3 turbine housing

But still it will flow alot more .
just look att my T25 0.86
it didnt chocke untill 620Hp


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

You've got point, but this choking can only mean one thing, and it can't be because of the manifold.
Justin's manifold is one of the best I have seen so far. Good runner length ~14cm and around 80% of plenum volume (Justin correct me if I'm wrong). Could it be the odd shape of the plenum? Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

If we could see a before and after dyno, we'd be in a better position here.
Nub, you got a hookup for free dyno's or do you have to pay $30 each time?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_You've got point, but this choking can only mean one thing, and it can't be because of the manifold.
Justin's manifold is one of the best I have seen so far. Good runner length ~14cm and around 80% of plenum volume (Justin correct me if I'm wrong). Could it be the odd shape of the plenum? Just throwing out ideas.

80% is about right.... the odd shape, might be it... maybe because of the volume, around the actual runner, its a little small, im gonna build another and see if i can increase that at all.....

Dan... no i dont have a hook up on dyno time.... I need to get in with the place about 1/2 mile from my house, but, i wanna get another built before i do it....


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_53LB = 
500Hp on low octane /energy pump fuel
530 on high energy high octane pump fuel like V-power
560Hp on race gas high octane high energy

This turbo is huge with 53Lb its even larger then mina and i made 620Hp on E85

So now we know it can breathe 
What exhaust housing is used ?
Turbine Housing: (48ar, 63ar, 82ar)


I wanna say its the 63ar.... dan.. maybe you can chime in on that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

So this is the NUB-style mk4 mani ?
With OEM mk4 cams ?

And not that HGP/HPA ebay intake thats in you build post in 12v forum ?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes, stock mk4 cams, and nub style manifold..... that hgp/hpa pic wasnt mine, i was just showing that guy if that was the style manifold he was talkin about.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*








So lastnight coming home from dinner, i had a little fun playin with a c5 vette.... after we got on the free way, i looked down and saw my oil at 300














So i take the next possible exit off the freeway, at that time it got to 320







As a came coasting to the intersection, Low oil pressure warning came on.... so i shut it off, and coasted into a parking lot. 
Get out... check the oil..... hardly anything on the dipstick








My dumb ass was gonna change it last weekend too! Anyways, ran to the gas station, dumped 4 quarts in it.... started it back up to see if i could just get some oil into the engine, and maybe cool it down a bit... Idled just fine, then at about 2k, i hear a terrible knockin noise.... so i shut it off, and called the tow truck. Started it and pulled it in the garage thismorning.... Just the few loud clunks right at start up, then fine.... So im hoping its only the oil pump. I have to run and get a longer 5mm hex bit, but as soon as im back pan will be off, and ill check the damage


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*








sory man, i hope for the best


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Hopefully nothing major, that would be a bummer. Sooo, how did that vette hold up?


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

I hate to say it but it most likely some bearings at the very least. Check the filter and pan for metal from the bearings.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (01VRSIXER)*

The vette, had nothin around the on ramp corner... haha Blew my doors off on the freeway! I figured he would of..... we didnt play that long though....
Pan off: Small shavings in bottom, pump out, screen full of shavings








Aluminum shavings... magnet wouldnt pick them up... Piston?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*










that was out of the pump... pan had less in it... there is a bit more on the screen still..


----------



## lodator2 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (nubVR)*

damn man i'm sorry to hear that...build that mother up
btw...pm'd


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (lodator2)*

Put a stock 12v back in, and turbo your 24v


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

24v is my brothers... I just hold the title







He makes the payments... and it sits in my driveway while he is in japan. It will be turboed in the next year or so.... he had to fly home for my great grandpas funeral a few weeks ago, it put a big dent in his turbo fund.
I find out tomorrow, but i might have sourced up a 2.9 already built with some je pistons.... Ill post up tomorrow if its a go or not. 
on another note, i made a fuel cell.... check it out
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3787766


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_i might have sourced up a 2.9 already built with some je pistons.... Ill post up tomorrow if its a go or not. 

Thats awesome man, i hope you can get it


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_ 
on another note, i made a fuel cell.... check it out
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3787766

Yeah, i saw that earlier thats dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Maybe the oil had something to do with the dyno results








OH and to anyone interested.... Probably a full custom One piece SRI coming out of this when it gets to that point also!










_Modified by nubVR at 9:28 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

I might be interested in the SRI if I can scrounge up enough cash. Trying to sell my ps3 and some seats because boost on my vr is getting addicting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Any info of the metal shafings
Bearings ?
Or just shafings from cyl head ?
What could the alu shafing come from ?!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mmmm not sure yet, i was lettin all the oil drain out over night before i started workin on it.... gonna start pullin it all apart... might not have news till this weekend.... Im gonna take my time tearin it all down....


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Yeah take your time. Note if you're dropping the engine, may as well flush that tranny fluid and check its condition too. Don't want to do 2 tranny rebuilds like me


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

lol... its comin out... lets just say 2.9liter with the je pistons, waiting to hear a price on that. diff, clutch, 8.5:1 spacer, 440cc, maybe 630cc, havnt decided yet, and mmmm gt35r possibly... cant decide yet







lookin for that 450 mark


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

I've heard the 630 tune is a little smoother than the 440, and of course the GT35R with a 1.06 A/R is always good for some fun.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (01VRSIXER)*

So.... started the tear down.... checked compresion before i started, i was between 165-170 all the way across. That tells me Its a bearing...... Look at what settled into the bottom of the card board after the oil seeped through








Anyways, 2 and half hours of workin on it, ready to undo axles, and mounts, and it will be out
































And some manifold pics, to gat back on topic


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

I'm not good with engine internals. Is this a "spun" crankshaft bearing?
So when that happened where did all the oil go? Did it burn up cause it got too hot in there?
So to fix you remove current crankshaft bearings, inspect crankshaft for damage, install new bearings, crankshaft, set timing, and you're back in business? Gonna do timing chains at the same time?


_Modified by phatvw at 9:11 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Yeah, pretty sure its one of the bearings..... im not real good with internals either, Im learning







Well.. that would be the cheapest route... But i did pick up the 2.9 bottom end, already built with the JE pistons and APR hardware.. So Im goin to swap that in. Then over the next year or 2, build up my current block, for a future project car


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

2.9... sounds good. What compression ratio are the JE pistons? Do you need a headgasket spacer?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

ouch








Scenario = low oil level ---> no oil pressure --- spunn bearing
i did acctually go to the garage to test the OEM bearing to check if they are magnetic.
They were magnetic.

But with the bearing faliure confirmed .
Were did the alu shafings come from


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
So to fix you remove current crankshaft bearings, inspect crankshaft for damage, install new bearings, crankshaft, set timing, and you're back in business? Gonna do timing chains at the same time?

_Modified by phatvw at 9:11 PM 4-15-2008_

It all really depends on if it just spun rod bearings, or both rod bearings and main bearings. Either way to fix it properly you have to take the motor out and strip it down. Mic the crank and see if that can just be polished or if it is scored. If the main bearing journals or crank are scored and junk he may as well just throw that lower end away. Vr's are cheap enough to get another lower end to build up for the future. If it just spun rod bearings and did not score the rods or crank then you can have the crank polished and resize the big end of the rods and be able to put the lower end back together. 
99% of the time you can never get away with just dropping the pan and throwing rod bearings in it. It may start back up and be quiet for a short while, but it WILL destroy itself again in a short period of time. haha
edit: and when i said that stuff in the first part, obviously i am talking about a machine shop doing all that. When talking about bearing clearances and such being off by only a few thousandths can cause major failure.


_Modified by 92g60gti at 12:42 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ouch








Scenario = low oil level ---> no oil pressure --- spunn bearing
i did acctually go to the garage to test the OEM bearing to check if they are magnetic.
They were magnetic.

But with the bearing faliure confirmed .
Were did the alu shafings come from










Egh not sure, ill do the magnet test again, maybe there was just enough oil on them that it didnt wanna pic em up..not sure.... but at least i know what they are from.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_2.9... sounds good. What compression ratio are the JE pistons? Do you need a headgasket spacer?

Its set up at 10:1, gotta figure out exactly what pistons they are... so if its built for 10:1, would the 9:1 head spacer give me 8.5:1???? I was just goin on the theory of the stock set up bein 10.5:1... If anyone gets what im sayin.
Anyone have advice on that?
Im gonna start a new build thread, in the 12v forum..... Ill post the Link in here later...


_Modified by nubVR at 10:21 AM 4-16-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Alright.... new thread started in 12v forum... lets keep the engine talk in there... and the SRI talk in here.... There will be a new SRI coming out of this







the one in the pics might be on the market, after i get some jigs made for it... PM if interested


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_
Im gonna start a new build thread, in the 12v forum..... Ill post the Link in here later...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

OOPS guess it helps if i post the link








Thanks bro








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3792736


_Modified by nubVR at 2:26 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

OK.... New head flange cut today, and oval runners made







Pics to come later tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

ALright, flange is a little rough.... runners are the first set ive made... little rough... probably not the final shape, but good enough for a rough build to see how it goes.....


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (nubVR)*

hey nub any update on the intake?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Yetti 1.8t)*

Updated the new flange, its a little bit off still.... My build is coming a little slow, so no new development till the block and head get back in the car... i only wanna do it once and make it fit!
Working on the mk3 bolt on style, that i have been supposed to make for 3 months for a guy.... custom fuel rail with it...


----------



## Roccorace (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (nubVR)*

What about something that would fit a Corrado... sems like no one will make one that doesnt need aftermarket fans and relocating the radiator forward.
On that thought how about slim-line fan shrouds?








They would have to be easy to make and the rado guys would certainly have some interest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Roccorace)*

Im thinkin the SP sri is the best your going to get for the corrado... i mean i could make one to fit, but your runners would be so short, they wouldnt be effective...... The fan shroud idea.... i may look into that







thanks for the idea


----------



## Roccorace (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Keep me posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (nubVR)*

I think the aluminum fragments are from your pistons??


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_Im thinkin the SP sri is the best your going to get for the corrado... i mean i could make one to fit, but your runners would be so short, they wouldnt be effective...... The fan shroud idea.... i may look into that







thanks for the idea


If the runner length will be too short, use velocity stack inside the plenum. Well do that plus slim line fans. The stacks allow you to run a shorter runner without sacrificing the velocity of a longer one.
http://velocity-of-sound.com

*nubVR-* you have amazing skills.










_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 6:04 AM 6-6-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

Thanks alot man, that always puts a smile on my face, no matter who it comes from....







You know, i may nut up and buy a set of stacks... and just see how it comes out... i have a feeling it will be bad ass! I was always just tryin to get around it, but its alot of work doing it all with a die grinder, and i know its not perfect unlike a velocirty stack. Ill keep everyone poseted.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_I think the aluminum fragments are from your pistons??









wasnt aluminum, oil wouldnt let me pick the shavings up with the magnet... they were shavings from the crankshaft, rod bearings spun, and wore grooves in the crank.... Actually ended up bending the crank, .0150 didnt know that was possible.... but its all getting fixed now, and block is getting bored to 83.5mm


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

the work looks great sorry to hear about the motor


_Modified by BIG DUB at 7:03 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## 2000jettaVR62.9LT (Apr 26, 2006)

Do not do Eurospec! I spun my #5 rod bearing at 2500 miles and they did not warranty it. Go with Schimmel 3.0L. You well be very happy!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (2000jettaVR62.9LT)*

thanks for the input..... but im doing all the work myself, that way i know everything is goin to be right, oh, and that thing called money, much cheaper!


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Can't wait until this thing is put back together! Sept is creeping up on ya!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*

Thanks buddy..... 
To everyone else.... the manifold is gonna be hot!!!!! But its on top secret right now.... I may have solved the equal length problem for the NA vehicals


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

a little progress... not much....


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*

MoAr!!!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (1_slow_mk3)*

workin on my engine and stuff.... when the motor gets back in, i will do some more work, i have 4 of the runners on now...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

hittin the alternator...... gotta cut it apart and raise about a 1/2" thought i tilted it enough







Oh well, at least it wasnt totally welded


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

new update...
























and rough pic of inside welds, before final grinding


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (2000jettaVR62.9LT)*

i spun a rod bearing in my car also, due to an improperly installed rod cap from the machine shop








I just took it out, and replace with with a new bearing and polished it, and it spun again, like 50 miles later. So i scored a free crankshaft and bought the 034 coated mains and rod bearings and am now waiting on one rod from Pauter because one rod got really messed up. 
I feel your pain in other words


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

new update, plenum volume, should be roughly 3.11 liters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

I guess i could post the finish to the previous manifold..... sorry to jump around, but im excited about this new one 
NEW SRI for a MK2 VR6 Swap...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

^^^ Looks nice! Very quickflowesque. You do nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

THanks, I tried to keep it as far from it as i could, but there is only so much you can do when you want to fit a stock fuel rail..... Quickflow, isnt designed for NA applications.... The staggard length is


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (nubVR)*

nicely done.
why the lack of taper in the manifold though?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Customer wanted largest plenum possible, Large stack on the end made it real hard to also.... I coulda come up with something, but he liked it like that.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Simply amazing and beautiful work!!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Thank you!


----------

